# change the Favorites Heart icon?



## DarkPulse (Nov 19, 2002)

which xml file or graphic file do i edit to change that horribly cute heart icon in the finder window??


----------



## mdnky (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarkPulse _
> *which xml file or graphic file do i edit to change that horribly cute heart icon in the finder window?? *



Here's a link for a program that allow you to drag and drop.  Works well, also allows other "system" icon changes.  it's called CadyBar.

http://www.iconfactory.com/cb_home.asp


----------



## chen jen (Dec 30, 2005)

DarkPulse said:
			
		

> which xml file or graphic file do i edit to change that horribly cute heart icon in the finder window??



On my box (cf below) I do not find a heart icon on this Folder. Where can I dl it from? Thanks.

My setup: G4/450 AGP, OSX Panther9, 896MB RAM


----------

